# Gezzer and others, thoughts...



## Juany118 (Jun 10, 2016)

Now obviously Lineages differ.  I didn't know that my Sifu/Guro had changed something in the Medio Hubud (open hand).  Now, apparently, the way he was trained you stop the downward stroke with what amounts to a grab, or a reverse fuk sau.   He had always trained us as a forearm block, or a bong sau.  

I am using the Wing Chun technique names because he also teaches WC. Last night was the first time he mentioned this alteration.  He stated he made it because A)he has seen people break wrists and B) seen people punch themselves in the face with a back fist lol.  He did point out that there are of course specific applications for the reverse grab, such as when going to apply a wrist lock for a take down/disarm but for the purposes of open hand striking he preferred the bong.

So the question is this.  How many people use the reverse grab vs a forearm block, universally?  If so can you think of a benefit to it over the Bong?  

PS Geezer I chuckled when he explained it last night and muttered "uh oh 1:1 bong!!!!" Under my breath.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 10, 2016)

Hubud drills are but a training platform.
Actual usage will depend upon the angle of attack.


----------



## Juany118 (Jun 10, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Hubud drills are but a training platform.
> Actual usage will depend upon the angle of attack.



I understand that (even to an extent included it in my post).  Part of the reason for the post is the joke at the end based on another thread tbh.  

Beside that hough my question is (and I could have explained it better), being a skinny guy, especially in my forearms/wrist area, I can see a reverse grab as being "dangerous" for me in terms of self injury.  While I understand Hubud is simply a training tool, and as such aren't laying down universal rules on how to address an attack, such tools do lay down some basic principles regarding the specific angle in question.  

So I was curious as to possible advantages of a reverse grab, in general, that may out weigh my concern for self injury.  I should have specified that the drill only raised a general question and not one regarding this drill in particular.  Sorry for that.


----------

